# ASPC Futurities



## midnight star stables (May 19, 2010)

ASPC Futurities don't make 100% sense to me. I do understand the AMHR futurities for the most part, but there are no divisions with the minis.

Before a pony foal is born, it must be either nominated in the classic or modern division, correct? Can a 2009 Classic foal "change" to a modern in 2010? Can it go back to a classic in 2011?

Just trying to understand..


----------



## disneyhorse (May 20, 2010)

ASPC futurities are a great thing!

Did you know they offer ASPC Futurity classes at the Area shows? I easily won my nomination money back by showing at Area shows even though I haven't made it to Congress yet.

Here are some things I've also learned (please correct me anyone, if I'm wrong though!!!)

... You can switch from Modern to Classic ONE time (or the other way, from Classic to Modern), but then you can't change back

... The ponies have more emphasis on movement and performance than the Miniatures. That's also why in the Futurity, they offer halter for the junior horses, but the Three Year Old year, you ONLY can enter Driving futurity classes, they don't offer halter

... Futurity classes at the Area shows are free.

So it is like the AMHR futurity, just a few differences.

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (May 20, 2010)

IF in doubt, put them in the Classic division upon nominating. Then as the foal matures and before March 1st get an honest opinion from someone who is knowledgeable and then eithet stick to your first nomination or have the registry office switch to the Modern division.

Also, I don't think the classes are free for every area. I believe in Area VI we pay the $10 class entry fee for halter in the futurities.


----------



## midnight star stables (May 20, 2010)

Wow! Thanks! It sounds great! I had no idea how neat the ASPC futurities are





Again, just for interest, what is the range for payouts? I have never shown in and AMHR/ASPC futurities so I do not really know where they range.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 21, 2010)

Area II there is no fee for ASPC Futurity either


----------



## maranatha minis (May 24, 2010)

are the nominations due the year you plan to breed or the year the foal is born?


----------



## muffntuf (May 24, 2010)

March 1st of the year of foaling I believe. I have been doing it so long I forget who is nominated and who is being sustained.

Payouts depend on entries.


----------



## Lewella (May 25, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> ... You can switch from Modern to Classic ONE time (or the other way, from Classic to Modern), but then you can't change back
> 
> Andrea


Not entirely correct - you can change from Classic to Modern but not the other way...

Pg 237 Paragraph E. Ponies from the Classic Futurity may move to the

Modern Pleasure Futurity with a full buy-in, but will

not be allowed to transfer back into the Classic

Futurity.

Pg 161 Paragraph E. Ponies from the Classic Futurity may move to the

Modern Pleasure Futurity with a full buy-in, but will

not be allowed to transfer back into the Classic

Futurity.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 25, 2010)

Huh. Why can't a Modern go Classic?

Andrea


----------



## Sharron (May 29, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> IF in doubt, put them in the Classic division upon nominating. Then as the foal matures and before March 1st get an honest opinion from someone who is knowledgeable and then eithet stick to your first nomination or have the registry office switch to the Modern division.
> 
> Also, I don't think the classes are free for every area. I believe in Area VI we pay the $10 class entry fee for halter in the futurities.


The area Futurities ARE FREE to enter...If you paid a fee to enter, you should have it refunded! They "Area" futurities have ALWAYS been free to enter...A lot of Show managers either don't know or are uninformed as to how the futurity entries are handled.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 29, 2010)

Sharron said:


> The area Futurities ARE FREE to enter...If you paid a fee to enter, you should have it refunded! They "Area" futurities have ALWAYS been free to enter...A lot of Show managers either don't know or are uninformed as to how the futurity entries are handled.


Hey! You're right! I just looked at the RuleBook online... on page 161 section D, part 5 it says "No Area Show shall charge an entry fee for Shetland Area Futurity classes.

Andrea


----------

